# Read this book



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

One second after by William Forstchen. I am about halfway through it and it is excellent. A must read for preppers. That is all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> One second after by William Forstchen. I am about halfway through it and it is excellent. A must read for preppers. That is all.


You got that one right boyo!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup. Read it a few years ago. Got me to really start thinking about EMPs and grid failure. Very realistic in how perspectives change over time. What someone says they will never do, they end up doing because of necessity. Hard to say what anyone will really do until the time comes.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

That book and then the solar storm in September is why I'm here. If you see my join date it was right when that storm hit.

Big solar storm hitting Earth - CNN.com

That book is what originally got me thinking about it and then September is when it really hit me that it could happen. I'll be honest, it scared the sh*t out of me.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I read it several years ago. It takes place where my wife attended college. Great book and yes, Asheville, a pretty town, is full of hippies.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

This summer, I mentioned to a friend of mine, that EMP was my biggest worry.

She recommended that book, *WHICH DIDN"T HELP MY OUTLOOK AT ALL!!!*

AJ


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Good EOW books to make you reevaluate your preps:
Earth abides (viral)
The road (nuclear winter)
Lucifers hammer (ELE impact)
Soilent green (global warming-watch movie)
The hot zone (nonfiction on ebola)
Calizona (just because it was fun as hell)


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Forstchen came out with another book recently about an ISIS attack in the US.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TJC44 said:


> Forstchen came out with another book recently about an ISIS attack in the US.


Any good?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

"One Second After" is probably one of the most widely read post-apocalyptic novels available at the present time. There are lots of others and the whole genre is something preppers should probably read, but keep some perspective on. Novels are fiction and need to have a certain amount of story line, conflict, love interest, etc. to hold your attention. I read them for entertainment and often find that in the reading of one book I'll go "Hey, that item would be good to have in my preps!" then move on to the next book.

One Second After is excellent.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not OSA , but a good read , if a short one. Only 150 pages I think. He brings up a very scary scenario.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Good book.. I still have it


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just ordered it.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

TJC44 said:


> Forstchen came out with another book recently about an ISIS attack in the US.


The new one is called"Day of Wrath"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I just read the day of wrath. It will harden your heart against muslims... It raises a very realistic scenario. It is disturbing...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

You want a real good read ? 1428 The year the Chinese discovered America. Opened my eyes


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'll check it out Jeep. Thanks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TJC44 said:


> The new one is called"Day of Wrath"


Are you talking about the Larry Bond "Day or Wrath" or the William Forstchen "Day of Wrath"?

I have read the Larry Bond one and HIGHLY recommend it. Ark is right, it will definitely make you hate Muslims if you do not already.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Damn. My reading list grows. Thanks Inor.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Damn. My reading list grows. Thanks Inor.


Actually, read "The Enemy Within" by Larry Bond first, then "Day of Wrath". (It is a two book story although you could read either one by itself.)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The only thing I can say about One Second After is that the scenario is scary enough, but it reads like it should have been a 300 plus page book. Also, I didn't find much prep in it. Maybe I should make note of all the things that they DIDN'T do and add them to my list. There were a lot of things mentioned, including major events in the book, that were kind of glossed over. For example, you're left with 500,000 Chinese soldiers occupying our west coast states. What happened next? And what happened to any and all preppers/survivalists in that area? Did they just drop dead? Did they bug out for the east? Or are we to belivev there aren't any? Like I said, there are a lot of holes.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I read it. I have a diabetic son and it hit home.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

William Forstchen.
I'll look up the other one next. Always on the lookout for new reading material.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> The only thing I can say about One Second After is that the scenario is scary enough, but it reads like it should have been a 300 plus page book. Also, I didn't find much prep in it. Maybe I should make note of all the things that they DIDN'T do and add them to my list. There were a lot of things mentioned, including major events in the book, that were kind of glossed over. For example, you're left with 500,000 Chinese soldiers occupying our west coast states. What happened next? And what happened to any and all preppers/survivalists in that area? Did they just drop dead? Did they bug out for the east? Or are we to belivev there aren't any? Like I said, there are a lot of holes.


You are right, but the book is more aimed at getting TPTB to do something about the grid than it is a vehicle to communicate how to prep. Damage in an EMP could be minimized by shielding, etc. We aren't doing it. The target audience isn't the 3% of the population that preps but the 97% of the population that is supposed to call their Congressman and demand that something be done to protect the grid.

For something on how to prep you need different authors, e.g. Jerry D. Young and others.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> The only thing I can say about One Second After is that the scenario is scary enough, but it reads like it should have been a 300 plus page book. Also, I didn't find much prep in it. Maybe I should make note of all the things that they DIDN'T do and add them to my list. There were a lot of things mentioned, including major events in the book, that were kind of glossed over. For example, you're left with 500,000 Chinese soldiers occupying our west coast states. What happened next? And what happened to any and all preppers/survivalists in that area? Did they just drop dead? Did they bug out for the east? Or are we to belivev there aren't any? Like I said, there are a lot of holes.


I have yet to find a truly good shtf or teotwawki book that wasn't full of plot holes etc. Every one I read seems to be about the luckiest person or family in the world. They either already have so much money they can buy all the preps they want or they know somebody with a bunker or somebody just generously gives them thousands upon thousands of dollars of preps etc. I read them all purely for entertainment and never think that it's a realistic situation. Some I've read and actually picked up a good idea or two from but the majority no.

Just read Bugging Out by Noah Mann. Our hero buys pallets full of mre's and food and takes them to his perfect bol. I don' know about most people but I can't afford to spend thousands and thousands of dollars buying_ pallets _of food.

Can't remember what this one was called but a man, his wife and 2 children just happened to have a farm left to them and his employer just gave him a huge check (I think $70k)and all the tools and equipment he could load in his truck. Obviously I'm working for the wrong company.

One of the last ones I read, I think it was Nine Meals by Mike Kilroy, our hero won the lottery and was able to build the ultimate bunker.

I apologize if I'm getting the books mixed up. I read waaaay too many of them. But they are all basically the same. I read them for entertainment. Sometimes I get something out of them. Usually I just come to the conclusion that I will never be ready enough.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I have yet to find a truly good shtf or teotwawki book that wasn't full of plot holes etc. Every one I read seems to be about the luckiest person or family in the world. They either already have so much money they can buy all the preps they want or they know somebody with a bunker or somebody just generously gives them thousands upon thousands of dollars of preps etc. I read them all purely for entertainment and never think that it's a realistic situation. Some I've read and actually picked up a good idea or two from but the majority no.
> 
> Just read Bugging Out by Noah Mann. Our hero buys pallets full of mre's and food and takes them to his perfect bol. I don' know about most people but I can't afford to spend thousands and thousands of dollars buying_ pallets _of food.
> 
> ...


To prep to the level one would like to be for EMP or nuclear war, etc. does require a fortune. All the books gloss over that with the kinds of devices you mention. It is way beyond the means of most people. I've concluded that I'll prep to a level that I can afford, but that for those of us that have not won the lottery, the only way to get to that level is over a span of generations. Our younger members may not be thinking in these terms yet, but being a bit older I want to leave some things to my kids and grandkids that will give them a head start on prepping. I doubt I'll be able to manage a farm with a bunker, but perhaps I can manage a pre-electronics truck in good shape, or a basic set of weapons for each of them.

If they keep up the prepping, it will get better generation by generation. In the meantime, I can handle a short term event and that's better than most people.


----------

